# HGH and Peptides



## daniel.m (Aug 21, 2006)

How would you schedule such a protocol?

Is there any benefit to doing both growth hormone aswell as Mod GRF 1-29 AND GHRP-2

I'm thinking of running a low dose of 2IU's alongside my peps, to help speed up recovery from an injury.


----------



## dusher (Jul 8, 2008)

> Adding 2-3iu of GH 15-20 minutes after peptides will give a bigger overall pulse of GH (natural + synthetic)
> 
> Adding Insulin to peptides will give you the same type of results as adding it to GH


http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/muscle-research-peptides/162160-very-basic-guide-ghrp-ghrh-peptides.html


----------



## Kalliste73 (Nov 15, 2012)

and for example using Peptides 5 days a week and HGH (low dose) the rest 2 days??

PScarb??


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

daniel.m said:


> How would you schedule such a protocol?
> 
> Is there any benefit to doing both growth hormone aswell as Mod GRF 1-29 AND GHRP-2
> 
> I'm thinking of running a low dose of 2IU's alongside my peps, to help speed up recovery from an injury.


Saturation dose of GHRH/GHRP 3-5 x day followed by 2iu of GH 15-20min after the peptides...



Kalliste said:


> and for example using Peptides 5 days a week and HGH (low dose) the rest 2 days??
> 
> PScarb??


no need to rest when using saturation dose of GHRH/GHRP peptides the only reason you might want to do this is the same reason some use GH 5on/2off and that is overall cost


----------



## Kalliste73 (Nov 15, 2012)

well,

they say when cycling HGH is better to do 5on 2off not only for money saving also to help pituitary to stay "alive", to do not shut off.

Never heard about that?

Actually IF this is true for HGH it should be not for peptides because they stimulate endogeneous production unlike when you inject exogenous HGH, am i right?

Anyway, i am doing 5on 2off with peptides at the moment due to some logistical difficulties travelling up and down my parent's home to mine every week ends


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Kalliste said:


> well,
> 
> they say when cycling HGH is better to do 5on 2off not only for money saving also to help pituitary to stay "alive", to do not shut off.
> 
> ...


who is "They"?

injectable GH is synthetic the negative feedback is very small many over exaggerate this through lack of understanding.

peptides are different a they release a natural Pulse of GH that does not have any negative feedback so no you do not NEED a break like i say people take breaks for cost reasons.

just to add we dont create any less GH as we age so me at 41 has the same amount of GH as i did when i was 18 without peptides......i am sure i "They" say we produce less but this is untrue we just release less (peptides allows our body to release more aswe did in our youth)


----------



## Kalliste73 (Nov 15, 2012)

"THEY" i mean some years agò (i was in may early 30s) when i was doing HGH all over fora on the net everybody was wrinting about this protocol (5on 20ff)

when cycling HGH.

it was 2007 - 2008 circa.

Really never heard about that? 

..so we produce same amount of GH at 40 respect to 18 BUT pituitary cannot release it as 18yo. (..and here comes peptides..)

Right?

i really was not informed about this, thanks a lot!

;-)



Pscarb said:


> who is "They"?
> 
> injectable GH is synthetic the negative feedback is very small many over exaggerate this through lack of understanding.
> 
> ...


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Kalliste said:


> "THEY" i mean some years agò (i was in may early 30s) when i was doing HGH all over fora on the net everybody was wrinting about this protocol (5on 20ff)
> 
> when cycling HGH.
> 
> ...


of course i heard of it but the only reason this was done was for financial reasons it was for no other reason..........i have used GH for 9yrs i have seen and done all the methods out there 

we all produce the same amount of HGH through our lives, the difference is how that is released, think of it this way....think of a garden hose spilling out water from the end, place your thumb over the end of the pipe when you are 20 your multiple pulses through the day would be the same as you taking our thumb off the end of that pipe so the water (GH) can flow freely.........

noiw when we age say in our forties you have the same hosepipe gushing water but when we pulse GH in our 40's our thumb only comes partly off the end of the pipe so the water (GH) does not flow freely............this is where GHRP/GHRH peptides come into play they allow for that opening (Thumb) to be opened fully.......


----------



## ASOC5 (Jun 10, 2011)

Would you say there are the benifits of using hgh/peptides to younger users in there 20s/30s as there are in older users


----------



## Kalliste73 (Nov 15, 2012)

Very Very interesting!

thanks Paul!

;-)



Pscarb said:


> of course i heard of it but the only reason this was done was for financial reasons it was for no other reason..........i have used GH for 9yrs i have seen and done all the methods out there
> 
> we all produce the same amount of HGH through our lives, the difference is how that is released, think of it this way....think of a garden hose spilling out water from the end, place your thumb over the end of the pipe when you are 20 your multiple pulses through the day would be the same as you taking our thumb off the end of that pipe so the water (GH) can flow freely.........
> 
> noiw when we age say in our forties you have the same hosepipe gushing water but when we pulse GH in our 40's our thumb only comes partly off the end of the pipe so the water (GH) does not flow freely............this is where GHRP/GHRH peptides come into play they allow for that opening (Thumb) to be opened fully.......


----------

